# I sent an email to a therapist.



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I sent an email to a CB therapist about hours and availability. Scary! I don't think I'll go through with anything, but I've never had ANY contact with any sort of doctor in my life when it comes to psychology/psychiatry.


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome! I had a few sessions with a psychiatrist when I was a teenager. 

They aren't always right though...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

But they are right on the money the majority of the time. It depends on the doctor. 

Good job on contacting a professional - there's no shame in it! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

There hasn't been any response yet. I'm guessing she gets a TON of emails though since she's featured fairly predominantly in the Psychology Today directory.

EDIT:

I got a response.



> Dear Adam,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Rocky River Psychological Services. We are open every evening until 8 or 8:30 & on Saturdays, 9-4. Most people are a bit intimidated by the idea of beginning counseling, so you are not alone. You've taking the first step in you growth and change by asking. Several therapists here specialize in anxiety disorders.
> If you'd like more information, or would like to make an initial appointment, please call the office at 440-895-0366. I;ll return your call asap.
> ...


----------



## atypicalpersona (Feb 22, 2008)

How much do sessions typically cost? Is it viable if you don't have health insurance?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mental Health finally contacted me back through a letter in the mail. It's so packed solid they can't fit me in anywhere yet (free of charge).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

atypicalpersona said:


> How much do sessions typically cost? Is it viable if you don't have health insurance?


This particular place just says that they have a "sliding scale." From my research, the cheapest ones I've looked at run $60-70 with the more expensive options being $120-140.

This particular place accepts my insurance, but the insurance I chose for myself is rather cheap. I pay the first $300 (of a year) of medical costs out-of-pocket, and then I pay $20 + 10% of the cost for every subsequent medical appointment. For outpatient psychological appointments though, I think it's actually $20 + 20% of the cost (so if it was $100, I'd pay $40). So it would still help, but it's definitely not "covering" the costs completely.


----------



## atypicalpersona (Feb 22, 2008)

That's not nearly as bad as I feared.. For some reason I thought $200-$400 an hour or something.. Regardless I need to get some insurance though. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Well done. Did you make an appointment?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I want to get my apartment in order first. I feel like a lot of things are bothering me at once, and I want to get all this stuff I can just directly, physically fix (in an obvious way) out of the way first so that my mind won't be distracted. I've been working OT at work, so it's hard to get this stuff done. As long as I'm productive, I'm okay.... It will come.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Even if you dont feel ready to go through with anything yet, it is still a positive step forward. Good luck! :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've got a half-bottle of ice wine waiting for me when I finish cleaning the apartment and make an appointment. :lol

I think I have a good attitude about making an appointment. I don't feel remotely hopeless. In fact, I'm very hope*ful*. I just think that it could help keep me "on task" so to speak when it comes to tackling different difficulties to have someone else recruited along. I get a bit complacent when I succeed, and that's why I then tend to stall a bit in progress. I still consider it to be MY responsibility TOTALLY to overcome fears and phobias. I think a lot of people want someone to hold their hand and "fix" them. That's not how it works though, and I realize that completely.

EDIT: I don't expect to get my apartment finished until sometime this weekend. Weekdays are becoming a lot more hectic and busy than I had expected this week.


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

I think this is what I need to do. I hadn't thought of email.  Phone is so easy to put off until tomorrow, and the next day, and the next day...


----------

